# W: Dark Vengeance Chaos + mini rulebook. H: Money, Orks, some Eldar.



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for just the chaos half of Dark Vengeance and the mini rulebook. I have orks: Warboss, KFF Big Mek, Shokk Big Mek, 2 x 12 Trukk Boyz (PK Nobz), Battlewagon, 6 Bikers, 12 Burnas. I will have to dig through the Eldar, but I know I have a Wraithlord (Sword, starcannon has broken off, but can be reattached) the firedragons and banshees from the army box when they were released, 5 wraithguard with warlock, a few other things.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I happen to have 2x chaos halves of the DV box if you'd be interested  However I'd prefer money over the trades, just shoot me a PM


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks to Boc. :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I got all of dark vengence except the terminators & Chaplin i wouldn't mind getting rid of...Toss me a pm if your interested but i too am interested in cash only. However my chosen and chaos lord are painted.


----------

